# Thanks, Dog Park Guy!



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Dear Dog Park Guy,

Thanks for warning me that raw feeding my Boxers will turn them into bloodthirsty monsters. I'd been so naive before. Here I was, thinking that they were getting good, species appropriate nutrition. Now that you've opened my eyes, I'll be sleeping with one eye open. Heaven forbid these two vicious beasts escape from their crates and kill me!









Best, Emma


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol, most of us raw feeders are putting ourselves at risk duh!!! i mean... i sleep with one eye open because I have a raw fed bully breed sleeping snoring next to me at night ound:


----------



## kennyk (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol this is exactly why I crate my beasty Max and lock my doors before going to sleep!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Of course.. 

Before:









After:









It all makes sense now!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!! ^^^^^ Thats hilarious!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol Caty PTS immediately! :lol:


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

my raw fed guy has his sweet little butt on me sleeping.... and sometimes, when he gets blood thirsty.. he wraps his arms around my arm ... and I have a feeling that soon he is going to attack with these kind of tactics..picture to prove


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Of course..
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


LOL, too funny


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wish i'd known sooner that my kids are now bloodthirsty, human blood seekers....i'm quite sure i will be dead by morning. 

thanks for the laugh.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> my raw fed guy has his sweet little butt on me sleeping.... and sometimes, when he gets blood thirsty.. he wraps his arms around my arm ... and I have a feeling that soon he is going to attack with these kind of tactics..picture to prove




:help:
He has CRAZY EYES! He's gonna eat your face off! ound:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess I should warn everyone...he did try to eat a pittie once!!


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

i have to steer clear of humans who eat raw beef or sashimi then. better start checking who eats what. damn.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

gorge77 said:


> i have to steer clear of humans who eat raw beef or sashimi then. better start checking who eats what. damn.


i eat carpaccio and sashimi and tartare.

when you come over, you may want to sleep with both eyes open, unless you eat it too...i think that's the great equaliser here....all of us eat raw meat and fish.....


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I now understand how lucky I have been when I have woken up just in time to to see my pups face just inches from mine and wide open. She is so good at changing mid bite to what I always thought of was just a yawn LOL.

At least she does not have bad kibble breath....... Now that would be hellish )


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

And once the raw fed dog kills its owner, it gets sick and dies itself, because we all know raw feeding is unhealthy and dangerous for your dogs... they can get salmonella, doncha know!!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Dear Dog Park Guy,
> 
> Thanks for warning me that raw feeding my Boxers will turn them into bloodthirsty monsters. I'd been so naive before. Here I was, thinking that they were getting good, species appropriate nutrition. Now that you've opened my eyes, I'll be sleeping with one eye open. Heaven forbid these two vicious beasts escape from their crates and kill me!
> 
> ...


hahahahaha! I'm curious....what did you say to him after he gave you that valuble piece of information? LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats the first thing a couple friends said to me. 

"oh its going to get blood thirsty and kill you"


HAHA and we were at a store the other day, walked by the dog food and I said "My parents use to feed gravy train to our dogs when I was a kid, I sure do feel bad for them knowing what I know now"

My friend said "My familys dogs lived til they were 13 on gravy train"


Yes because that means they were healthy...


I didn't say anything.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


>



Hmmm "meaty tasting" or actual meat...which does a dog prefer


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

biancaDB said:


> hahahahaha! I'm curious....what did you say to him after he gave you that valuble piece of information? LOL



Well, the guy's pit took that opportunity to ATTACK Malcolm, so my response was "Yes, obviously your kibble-fed dog is FAR less aggressive."  :doh:


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky has turned into this bloodthirsty maniac since being on raw, I am seriously afraid in my own home now :frown:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

lucky said:


> Lucky has turned into this bloodthirsty maniac since being on raw, I am seriously afraid in my own home now :frown:



THE TERROR! You must live in constant fear!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats always the first comment I get when I tell someone I feed raw-"won't that make them mean"?


----------



## Erwynn (Oct 31, 2011)

That commercial was horrible, made me bloodthirsty 

I have gotten pretty decent feedback from my friends with the PMR, and I know which people not to tell lol.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Well, the guy's pit took that opportunity to ATTACK Malcolm, so my response was "Yes, obviously your kibble-fed dog is FAR less aggressive."  :doh:


No offense, but this is a great example of why I would not go to a dog park! Ignorant owners spouting nonsense about dogs while ignoring the behavior of their own dog, who they don't even know well enough to notice is not handling the situation well. Every time someone almost starts to talk me into it because my dog is soooo dog social, I hear ANOTHER story like this and come to my senses. 

It has really amazed me how many people have jumped to this funny logic, even my mom who has never heard of raw feeding from anyone else, and hasn't heard this from anyone else, wondered if I was encouraging the 'wild, wolfy' side of a dog who is infinately sweet, but also plenty wild as it is


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> No offense, but this is a great example of why I would not go to a dog park! Ignorant owners spouting nonsense about dogs while ignoring the behavior of their own dog, who they don't even know well enough to notice is not handling the situation well.


None taken. It's certainly not ideal, as the irresponsible dog owners seem to far outnumber the responsible ones, but it's the best way for me to meet the dogs' exercise needs for the time being. I'm a law student, so I have to live in the city, and a yard is nowhere near enough space for them to really RUN. So, for now we go to the off leash area, and I keep a close eye on them and move on from dogs that seem to be bad news.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> None taken. It's certainly not ideal, as the irresponsible dog owners seem to far outnumber the responsible ones, but it's the best way for me to meet the dogs' exercise needs for the time being. I'm a law student, so I have to live in the city, and a yard is nowhere near enough space for them to really RUN. So, for now we go to the off leash area, and I keep a close eye on them and move on from dogs that seem to be bad news.


Have you thought about a flirtpole? That's my nutty mutts' favorite workout.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Cliffdog said:


> Have you thought about a flirtpole? That's my nutty mutts' favorite workout.


Same with Sprocket and Gunner. They LOVE it!. Mikey doesn't even acknowledge its existence though.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's a great viscious raw-fed puppy shot I took the other day...










Oh, and of course Lizzy is about to eat my face off...


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

After I read this yesterday, I made sure I kept my cell phone on the nightstand just in case my dogs turned on me!!
Good thing I had it handy, otherwise I would have really been in trouble!!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

hcdoxies said:


> Here's a great viscious raw-fed puppy shot I took the other day...



Oh God, they're after the children!!!!!!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> Oh, and of course Lizzy is about to eat my face off...


Boy thats a rough life, LOL.


----------

